# how to grow hay



## revontulet (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm buying a property that has a hay field in zone 3. How do you grow hay? Do you have to put down seeds every year or does it come back on it's own like grass?


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

revontulet said:


> I'm buying a property that has a hay field in zone 3. How do you grow hay? Do you have to put down seeds every year or does it come back on it's own like grass?



 Depends on what type of hay your growing, Oat hay is reseeded each yr, where as alfalfa stays. Check with your local ag extension. Youll also need to have the equipment, or pay someone to do all the work... Not to mention the water, some crops take more than others...


----------



## revontulet (Jan 31, 2004)

Ok, thank you for your response!
I think its alphalfa. The former owner hired someone to cut it and roll it and then the owner moved it to the barn with his tractor which he sold to us with the house. Water won't be a problem with a never ending supply of well water.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

Alfalfa down here in the tropics usually lasts for 3 to 7 years before it gets thin and needs to be reseeded, depending on the variety. Red clover and timothy mixed seems to do well north of Lake Huron. They reseed this by planting oats along with the grass seed as early in the spring as the ground can be worked. Alfalfa requires a high soil PH. It is common to apply ag lime to the ground after the soil has been tested to determine what is needed. Here an application of potash after the first cutting makes a large difference in the yield.


----------



## MarkSykes (May 12, 2002)

There is a haying faq here.

Good luck,


----------



## revontulet (Jan 31, 2004)

Cool, Thanks Unc!
Hay thanks Mark, I couldn't find any websites online like this! Also couldn't find any books. They name two books here, one I may be able to get ahold of down at the historical musuem.


----------

